# Prix à Hong-kong



## RainMan (26 Février 2004)

Bonjour, 

Je me demandais si cela posait un problème d'acheter son Ibook à Hong-Kong ? Là-bas il est à 867 Euros en configuration de base ! Avec cet écart de prix, je prendrais même un PowerBook bien configurer ! Mais juste deux questions: je n'ai pas encore de Mac, quelqu'un pourrait me dire si la langue de Panther est modifiable, si vous avez le choix entre Français, Anglais, Chinois etc...
D'autre part, le clavier sera surement en Chinois, est-il possible de le changer pour un français (s'enlève t-il d'une pièce?).
Voilà, merci !


----------



## kitetrip (26 Février 2004)

Il me semble que si tu veux commander sur un Apple Store à l'étranger, on te redirige "gentillement" sur l'Apple Store France... Y'a aussi le problème des douanes...


----------



## Polykrate (26 Février 2004)

Même lorsque tu achètes un iBook en France, lors de la première installation le système te demande de choisir ta langue, parmi un large choix, dont les langues asiatiques. J'imagines que si tu l'achètes à Hong-Kong, le français devrait apparaitre dans ce menu... logiquement ! 
Au pire, tu pourras toujours reinstaller ton MacOS en France. Pour le clavier par contre, ça risque d'être un problème. J'ai lu quelque part qu'un clavier français de remplacement sur un iBook coutait à peu près 100 euros. Il faudrait peut-être envisager cet achat, à moins qu'il ne s'agisse finalement que d'un qwerty (c'était jusqu'à peu de temps une ancienne colonie anglaise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )... tu pourras t'y habituer. 
tu auras aussi peut-être le choix entre le clavier chinois (s'il existe) et le qwerty. Enfin là, ce ne sont que des suppositions


----------



## kitetrip (26 Février 2004)

Finalement, à moins d'être sur Hong-Kong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je me demande si c'est possible de commander sur un Apple Store étranger (cf.  ce sujet )


----------



## RainMan (26 Février 2004)

On ne peut pas commander depuis la France mais je connais quelqu'un qui va rendre visite à un ami qui habite là-bas donc j'ai l'opportunité de lui demander de m'en ramener un. Pour les 100 euros du clavier, c'est pas grave, la différence de prix est déjà tellement grande ! Le plus important c'est l'OS en français (ou anglais) donc super !
Merci !


----------



## Marcant (26 Février 2004)

Et pour la garantie ?? Va t elle marcher si tu achètes ton i book à l'étranger ?


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (26 Février 2004)

En espérant ne pas dire ce c

La garantie des portables est valable All Over the World


----------



## Marcant (26 Février 2004)

c... ??? C'est à dire ?


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (26 Février 2004)

Un portable acheté n'importe où dans le monde
est réparable n'importe où dans le monde

Information à vérifier (quand même)


----------



## RainMan (26 Février 2004)

Oui, la garantie est valable même en France, donc pas de problème !


----------



## Marcant (26 Février 2004)

Ah bah ça c'est super !! Je ne savais pas que la garantie s'étendait à l'international.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (26 Février 2004)

ah bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! ca tombe en panne un mac ?


----------



## Marcant (26 Février 2004)

En principe nan...je touche du bois pour le mien !!


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> ah bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça tombe surtout pas terre


----------



## dudusiong (27 Février 2004)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me demandais si cela posait un problème d'acheter son Ibook à Hong-Kong ? Là-bas il est à 867 Euros en configuration de base ! Avec cet écart de prix, je prendrais même un PowerBook bien configurer ! Mais juste deux questions: je n'ai pas encore de Mac, quelqu'un pourrait me dire si la langue de Panther est modifiable, si vous avez le choix entre Français, Anglais, Chinois etc...
> D'autre part, le clavier sera surement en Chinois, est-il possible de le changer pour un français (s'enlève t-il d'une pièce?).
> Voilà, merci !



Le clavier sera un Qwerty. Apple n'a pas de claviers chinois, en tout cas pas sur les portables.
Pour la langue tu as le choix à l'installation du système, et tu peux encore en changer ensuite pour chaque utilisateur dans les préférences système, onglet "International".
Il suffit d'ajouter dans la liste des "langues" le français, et de le placer en haut de la liste. Puis, dans le "menu saisie", choisir le clavier français, et/ou le clavier français numérique.
Ce qui est bien dans Panter, c'est que tu peux définir une langue favorite différente pour chaque utilisateur. Les menus changent automatiquement de langue lorsque tu switch d'un utilisateur à l'autre, c'est génial.


----------



## RainMan (27 Février 2004)

Merci pour tes renseignements précis !


----------



## RainMan (27 Février 2004)

Par contre, je me pose une autre question, les droits de douanes... Est-ce qu'en jetant la boite je peux faire croire qu'il était déjà avec moi à l'aller (ce qui est possible) ou cela est-il vérifier en entrant (mais j'en doute) ? Y a t-il un risque à votre avis ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2004)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je me pose une autre question, les droits de douanes... Est-ce qu'en jetant la boite je peux faire croire qu'il était déjà avec moi à l'aller (ce qui est possible) ou cela est-il vérifier en entrant (mais j'en doute) ? Y a t-il un risque à votre avis ?



Non, tu peux jeter la boîte... ton Mac sera à toi. Mais c'est quand même dommage de jeter une si jolie boîte.


----------



## Polykrate (27 Février 2004)

C'est vrai qu'elle est jolie... mais à près de 400 euros la boîte, on peut s'en passer naaaaaaaaan ??????


----------



## RainMan (27 Février 2004)

Alors au diable la boite !


----------



## dudusiong (27 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu peux jeter la boîte... ton Mac sera à toi. Mais c'est quand même dommage de jeter une si jolie boîte.



Je confirme, il faut se débarasser des emballages, et installer le système avant de prendre l'avion. Les douaniers peuvent te demander de le démarrer pour voir s'il est bien à toi.

J'ai hésité à acheter un PowerBook en Chine lors de mon dernier séjour, mais à l'époque ils n'avaient pas reçus les nouvelles versions (12", 1GHz)... du coup je l'ai fait acheter en métropole par une personne proche qui me l'a gentillement apporté lors de son séjour sur l'île, accompagné d'une borne Airport, le tout dans un sac à dos spécial portable. Avant de venir elle avait installé le systeme et entré son nom lors de la config... au cas où on lui demanderait de le démarrer. 

J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à obtenir des infos précises dans les magasins Apple de Pékin. Les vendeurs n'y connaissent pas grand chose. J'ai aussi été visiter les bureaux d'Apple, ils ne connaissent pas mieux leur matos.
Ayant des difficultés de communication avec le vendeur (mon chinois est très limité et son anglais n'était pas si excellent), je lui ai montré la config que je recherchais en simulant une commande sur l'apple store apple.com... il ne connaissait meme pas cette possibilité !


----------



## RainMan (28 Février 2004)

Ok merci de la précision pour le système d'exploitation et l'ordi à mon nom, c'est un détail important auquel je n'avais pas pensé. Comme sur des roulettes... !!!


----------

